# Uber Deactivated Me, Now I’m Determined



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:

*Me: 
Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.

Them:
Sorry to hear about the trouble here, Jason. Please allow me to explain.

To ensure Uber app users are connected with the highest-quality drivers, we review partners after their first trips on the system and require a minimum rating to retain access to the Uber app. To be considered for reactivation, it is possible to attend a quality improvement session. We would simply need proof of certification/attendance from a provider of these sessions in order to reconsider your activation status.

One option partners have told us they found helpful is 7x7 Virtual Quality Course. If you wish to seek training from 7x7, they can be reached BLAH.

To ensure proper routing, be sure to provide them your name, contact number, the market you drive with and copy of this notice as a courtesy to their enrollment team. Of course, Uber does not require you to attend any sessions and if you do choose to complete a session, it can be with any provider of your choice. We hope to be able to continue our partnership with you. 

Me:
This isn't what I'm saying. The problem isn't taking the course, it's making us pay for it, for one, and the fact that I've been been getting consistent 5-star ratings over the past few months. I know what the training courses do, but for someone like me that lives paycheck to paycheck, I can't see this method as a fair option. What's worse is that I get generic responses to bad reviews reported to me. This is a problem, and I'd like for someone to help me out here.

Them: [repeated generic response]

Me:
OK. So you essentially sent me that message before. And given the wording in both messages, I'm spending $50 on a gamble on whether or not I am reactivated, which is equally unfair. Second, the ratio of 5-star to sub-five-star ratings is not reflective of the average shown. You're measuring the most recent 500 ratings instead of the total number of rides, not to mention me explaining in detail the reason you're getting a report about one thing or another. Third, and can't stress this enough, if you check out the shifts that I'm online, it's late night drives, which means that the mindset of my clientele isn't the most rational, since many are inebriated. Finally the course you're suggesting is the only one that's suggested, and it's $50 just to show that I completed a course, then take the gamble of the company's review on whether I'm OK to drive again. Understand that not only is this a big source of my income, but it's getting drunks off the road, causing less accidents and fatalities. I do this to get people home when no one else will. Can someone please review this?

The warpath is on.*


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

How do you have such a shit rating?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Just go over to Lyft. Within a few months you'll be getting those "We miss you " messages from Uber.


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

Lyft isn’t that popular in College Station, or I would.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Seriously, how do you get that low? Please explain the math of your claim that all rides vs last 500 would significantly raise your ratings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> How do you have such a shit rating?


Driving drunks.

From time to time i have to abandon college entitled drunks.

Then they wonder why they live in surge.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You worked mighty hard for that low rating. Pax weren't gonna push YOU around, by golly.

You showed 'em.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Ratings are subjective


Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


My suggestion is to become a truck driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

And some say that ratings don't matter. I have said it before there is no standard for service in this gig, you have some who swear that it is to transport from point a to point b safely and timely. They could not be further from the truth the expected standard is whatever each passenger subjectively feels it is, if enough people do not feel you are meeting that undefined standard than this happens.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

That's odd that Uber deactivate the driver for a low score and yet I've had request with a rider rated 3.6.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> That's odd that Uber deactivate the driver for a low score and yet I've had request with a rider rated 3.6.


perhaps they took the course, or they are very new, they give some slack at first before you get 500 trips or 100 in some markets. It is very possible that one of the first trips that the driver did was a one star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> Ratings are subjective
> 
> My suggestion is to become a truck driver.


I know a woman from Nevada that does cross country trucking. She is always on the road. Travels with a dog and cat.
Some couples do it and can legally run nearly non stop.
Why pay property tax ?
Sell your house . . .
Travel . . .
Become a Paid Tourist.


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> Seriously, how do you get that low? Please explain the math of your claim that all rides vs last 500 would significantly raise your ratings.


Maybe I wasn't clear on that one. I'd like to see the set the low range a little bit lower. 4.45 is high to me to be in danger of getting deactivated. Maybe 4.25 or 4.00, but with directly understanding the demographic and not having a nearby office to talk to someone, it's hard for that to even work.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

You must suck at foot massages


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

dbla said:


> You must suck at foot massages


If that was all, I just tell them I specialize in back massages, but I know a guy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Driving drunks.
> 
> From time to time i have to abandon college entitled drunks.
> 
> Then they wonder why they live in surge.


There can't be that many drunk college kids in a town called college station lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

OP..

I think it's time for you to reconsider your life choices...

Paying to get reactivated is a massive rip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OP..
> 
> I think it's time for you to reconsider your life choices...
> 
> Paying to get reactivated is a massive rip.


 I am sure it is free if you sign up 5 new drivers though lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

When I started reading this I thought maybe this course was a few hundred dollars. But $50? seriously?
Pay the damn $50. And be happy they they even have such an option for bad drivers like you.

When I 1st started driving I thought the rating system was terrible, since early on I got 2 uncalled for bad ratings. But now I see that as long as you do your job it's almost impossible to have a bad rating.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> When I started reading this I thought maybe this course was a few hundred dollars. But $50? seriously?
> Pay the damn $50. And be happy they they even have such an option for bad drivers like you.
> 
> When I 1st started driving I thought the rating system was terrible, since early on I got 2 uncalled for bad ratings. But now I see that as long as you do your job it's almost impossible to have a bad rating.


No, it is not impossible.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I know a woman from Nevada that does cross country trucking. She is always on the road. Travels with a dog and cat.
> Some couples do it and can legally run nearly non stop.
> Why pay property tax ?
> Sell your house . . .
> ...


Damn, I bet those rigs cost more than my house!


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I thought my 4.66 was bad.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *.....*


I just sent you a confidential PM.......the rating is a severely flawed system, so if we are to survive we need to adjust in response, or be at the mercy of entitled selfish, insane, and or drunk pax.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


It's been a long time since people have posted on this site that they are being deactivated for low ratings. That being said, you are looking at this from the wrong perspective. When your rating drops that low and you have a significant number of low ratings, then no matter how many five stars you get your rating cannot climb significantly higher. Therefore Uber is giving you a 2nd chance and you will begin with a 5.0. I would take that chance. Once you are reactivated don't take people with low ratings. Low rated riders like to give out low ratings.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> I thought my 4.66 was bad.


I've only used Uber as a rider twice; one of the drivers was a girl with a 4.66. She seemed perfectly friendly and pleasant to me. The only issue I spotted was that she turned her head all the way around to look at me while we were chatting ... we were on side streets, but if she does that frequently, it might unnerve some pax. Anyway, I gave her 5 stars and a tip ...


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Start giving oral, it tastes funny at first but you can always just spit it out


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

crookedhalo said:


> Start giving oral, it tastes funny at first but you can always just spit it out


It's actually tastier than the wilted and often wrinkled salad we're forced to toss. Sweet and sour beats nasty any day.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

crookedhalo said:


> Start giving oral, it tastes funny at first but you can always just spit it out


 probably at least get a 1 dollar tip and if lucky reduce your gas bill.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I've only used Uber as a rider twice; one of the drivers was a girl with a 4.66. She seemed perfectly friendly and pleasant to me. The only issue I spotted was that she turned her head all the way around to look at me while we were chatting ... we were on side streets, but if she does that frequently, it might unnerve some pax. Anyway, I gave her 5 stars and a tip ...


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

This job isn't for you. If you're living paycheck to paycheck and can't afford $50 then you need to get a real job. Then on top of that you don't seem to be handling the drunk college kid scene very well. I drive that same shift in that same town and my ratings are fine. Forget the class, save your $50, go get a real job.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

4.4-4.5 would be totally acceptable in a realistic and rational world...but we all know that Eewber is NOT realistic and certainly not rational. You might seriously consider giving this gig up if you have other options. It beats your car to a pulp long-term. That $50 that Eewber wants is just a money grab.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Some new pax think 1 is tops. They are in a hurry and just hit a seemingly good button. Rating system is flawed.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> 4.4-4.5 would be totally acceptable in a realistic and rational world...be we all know that Eewber is NOT realistic and certainly not rational. I might consider giving this gig up if you have other options. It beats your car to a pulp long-term.


Has anyone ever puked, menstruated, boobooed, or peepeed in your car


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I just sent you a confidential PM.......the rating is a severely flawed system, so if we are to survive we need to adjust in response, or be at the mercy of entitled selfish, insane, and or drunk pax.


No it isn't, because it's based on your local area, demographics, average of other drivers, etc.

Back to OP...

I have a 4.93 and maintain it fairly well. I drive a shit 2006 car but know when to talk, and when not to. Don't flirt with the girls. And, yes, I drive the drunks.

Deactivations are based on thresholds based on the AVERAGE of your peers. Telling us "it's the demographics" or that you drive drunks or whatever is irrelevant. Not like you are the only one that does. You just suck more than the other who drive your neighborhood.

Besides, you state that you were at that rating for "a while" with no improvement. Why not? Didn't try changing driving times? Sounds like not much will change with Lyft for you.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> Has anyone ever puked, menstruated, boobooed, or peepeed in your car


Yes.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

OP, 

You are a bad driver and this job is not for you. Be grateful and move on and get a real job.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> When I started reading this I thought maybe this course was a few hundred dollars. But $50? seriously?
> Pay the damn $50. And be happy they they even have such an option for bad drivers like you.
> 
> When I 1st started driving I thought the rating system was terrible, since early on I got 2 uncalled for bad ratings. But now I see that as long as you do your job it's almost impossible to have a bad rating.


Not really. I think 90% of it is actually about the type of passengers you pick up as well as luck.

Case in point:

Uber: 4.93 (1,000 trips)
Lyft: 4.73 (100 trips)

You can't tell me I actually do a worse job when picking up Lyft passengers. I treat them the same. In fact I try a little harder since they can tip on the app (Uber can now soon too but that wasn't always true). It is just that I get a different type of passenger on average with Lyft.

And my rating with Uber I feel shows that I'm not a jerk to my passengers.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> My suggestion is to become a truck driver.


Travel the country and get into adventures. 
Sounds like fun.


----------



## Delcrew5 (Mar 25, 2017)

One word, Febreze


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Not really. I think 90% of it is actually about the type of passengers you pick up as well as luck.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ...


1000 to 100 is not a fair comparison., I really believe it all evens out in the end. Yes, early on a bad rating makes a bigger impact. But I'm sure when you have 1000 lyft rides your rating will be closer to 4.93. Just give it time.



touberornottouber said:


> Not really. I think 90% of it is actually about the type of passengers you pick up as well as luck.
> 
> .


and 90% is a horrible number to use. Not even close. It's about 90% the service you provide and maybe 10% luck and type of passengers.
Numbers dont lie. Just look at your Uber numbers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> 1000 to 100 is not a fair comparison., I really believe it all evens out in the end. Yes, early on a bad rating makes a bigger impact. But I'm sure when you have 1000 lyft rides your rating will be closer to 4.93. Just give it time.


Lyft ratings are based on the last 100 rides so the bad ratings cannot be diluted any farther.

I've got almost 300 Lyft rides. After my first 100 I was hovering 4.85. Now I'm stuck in the 4.63-4.71 range. Every 1 star rating drops you down 0.04.

I have a 4.81 on Uber. I had 70+ trips in a row that were 5 stars or non-rated and my rating went from 4.80 to 4.81. Then yesterday morning I had 4 downratings in a row accompanied by cleanliness reports... I blame a white splotch on my seat. I'm still at 4.81. (I know because my total rated trips went up, my 5 stars did not). If I was on Lyft with a 4.81, my rating would have dropped to 4.75 after two 4 star ratings and two 3 star ratings, which is what I think I got for Uber. One spill on your seat and your Lyft ratings could push you from an above average rating to a deactivation rating in just one day of driving if you didn't notice the spill.

Many of the ratings are totally dumb too. Today I got a 1 star rating on Lyft from a drug dealer that offered to sell me drugs and I said no. Dropped me from the 4.7X range to the 4.6X range.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> That's odd that Uber deactivate the driver for a low score and yet I've had request with a rider rated 3.6.


Don't be silly...riders are paying customers. End of story.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I know a woman from Nevada that does cross country trucking. She is always on the road. Travels with a dog and cat.
> Some couples do it and can legally run nearly non stop.
> Why pay property tax ?
> Sell your house . . .
> ...


woah thats cool


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


OP, Uber's Rating system sucks and doesn't suck. I have a 4.95 over 4.5k trips. Primarily drive Friday & Saturday nights 5pm - 3am. Have learned over the past 2.5 years what/who to avoid as far as passengers.

If you are under 500 Trips, which it sounds like you are, you're in that zone where bad ratings lower your overall a great deal,

Pay the $50 and get on with learning your market. Uber will NOT make an exception for you on this.

Good Luck!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> 4.4-4.5 would be totally acceptable in a realistic and rational world...be we all know that Eewber is NOT realistic and certainly not rational. You might seriously consider giving this gig up if you have other options. It beats your car to a pulp long-term. That $50 that Eewber wants is just a money grab.


ACtually 7X7 is a separate company. They provide the service, they want money for it.



Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


If it's cuz of the drunks, then many other drivers in that market would have a similar problem. I doubt Uber would be deactivating everyone. They go out of their way to sign up drivers. Supposedly there is a different threshold in each market based on what drivers are typically rated cuz ratings aren't an objective thing and different cultures will tend to rate differently. And the only way to know is to observe what happens. It's in Uber's interest to do this. they want drivers and they've set the bar low, so it's not in their interest to deactivate willy nilly. It doesn't require trust in Uber to beleive they aren't deactivating unfairly based on ratings. I don't try that hard to get ratings. I just drive competently and am only as respectful as I'd want peopel to be to me, and no more, and am actually somewhat unpleasant to people cuz I'm aspergy and aint' got patience for many niceties others take for granted. Yet I have remained above my market's threshold of 4.6 for over 3 years. Given this experience, I think if you've dropped way below that you might want to think about what yr doing instead of blaming the drunks.....if you want to keep the job. If you really need the job, you may want to borrow the $50. I don't think it's a gamble. I'm pretty sure they reactivate you if you do the course.
That driver lilCindy was complaining about is probably unaware that he is problematic. And will be surprised he is getting low ratings. And lilcindy sounds like a ****, but that doesn't mean her driver isn't problematic with his "yr bf doesn't mind you being out this late?". Then running to open her door. Imagine random pax asking "yr girl friend doesn't mind you out working this late?".
"Uh, no, I'm an independent entity who lives my life, and my girlfriend lives her life, and sometimes we do stuff _together_ in our free time."

Uber support is enraging. ARguing with them is pointless. They don't read yr message and respond in kind. It's actually funny when you aren't emotionally involved.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I have a 4.95 over 4.5k trips.


How many rated trips?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> How many rated trips?


Just over 3,100 with 3k 5 Star


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

OP,

You're working College Station, so here are a couple of pointers

1. Don't have memorabilia from any school other than Texas A&M. Especially don't have anything associated with the bigger university located in Austin.
2. Greet these bumpkins with a "whoop" or a "howdy". It's like their mating call or something.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Just over 3,100 with 3k 5 Star
> 
> View attachment 132980


Psssh get outta heeeeyaaa


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

4.4!? i didnt think theyd let you get below 4.7


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> Psssh get outta heeeeyaaa


And go where?


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

You said that only 20% of your rating are non-five-star. That's a lot, bro. Only 6% of mine are with 2,500+ trips (and 4% are 4-star).

I think you need the course. I'm sure you're a nice guy and I wish you well, but you are definitely doing "something" wrong.

Do you have a phone mount? If you are staring down at your phone for GPS, that could be 100% of your problem.

Do you smoke in the car? Don't. Take breaks (or leave the app on) and exit the car. Even then, Fabreeze yourself and the car afterwards and pop a mint. I smoke, but since I've been doing this the smell of a passenger who just had a cigarette sickens me.

What kind of music do you play? It should be non-controversial background music and never too loud. 

You could be a really nice guy and treating your passengers well but anything like this is going to get you low rated.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

UberLaLa, I'm happy for you, but that rating would be impossible here. Trust me, somebody somewhere will give you a one or two star. Not to mention those who think 4 Star is a good rating.

To OP, you must be as professional as possible. If a customer wants to talk, then do so. If they want peace and quiet, leave them alone. I am lucky in that I can be a tour guide in my city, so that helps me. If they have bags, always get them unless the customer grabs them first. Always make the rider feel like a guest in your home. Many others have offered good advice.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

im at 4.9. 6,000 rides. probably 2,000 in LA. 4,000 in SF


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Lyft ratings are based on the last 100 rides so the bad ratings cannot be diluted any farther.
> 
> I've got almost 300 Lyft rides. After my first 100 I was hovering 4.85. Now I'm stuck in the 4.63-4.71 range. Every 1 star rating drops you down 0.04.
> 
> ...


I believe it. I documented one of my 1* ratings here -- it was a drunk woman who left the pickup point, didn't set a destination, and gave me bad directions and insisted I follow them even when I knew she was wrong (then when she found I was right after all she blamed me and claimed I didn't know where I was going!). The most recent one was probably these snobbish women going to a paint party. They barely acknowledged me as a human during the ride (and only in the last three minutes after I really tried hard to get them to at least see me as a person). I think they were upset because I went around the block (an extra 30 seconds) so I would be on the right side of the street to pick them up. Very petty.

The only solace I take from these 1* ratings is that from what I understand Lyft will not match me with these people again after they 1* me. I find that much better than getting a regular rider who will 4* three times a week. In fact with both of these passengers in retrospect I will gladly take the 1* just to not ever have to see them again!


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I believe it. I documented one of my 1* ratings here -- it was a drunk woman who left the pickup point, didn't set a destination, and gave me bad directions and insisted I follow them even when I knew she was wrong. The most recent one was probably these snobbish women going to a paint party. They barely acknowledged me as a human during the ride (and only in the last three minutes after I really tried hard to get them to at least see me as a person). I think they were upset because I went around the block (an extra 30 seconds) so I would be on the right side of the street to pick them up. Very petty.
> 
> The only solace I take from these 1* ratings is that from what I understand Lyft will not match me with these people again after they 1* me. I find that much better than getting a regular rider who will 4* three times a week. In fact with both of these passengers in retrospect I will gladly take the 1* just to not ever have to see them again!


Most of these people are snobbish.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> Most of these people are snobbish.


I find the crowd going to work and the tourists (I'm in Florida) to be pretty good. It's the local evening crowd which can be horrible and in the more upper middle class areas they are either great (and often tip $5) or else they are very snobbish and treat you like garbage and not even a person.

It's no coincidence to me that my last two 1* ratings have almost certainly been after about 5pm.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I find the crowd going to work and the tourists (I'm in Florida) to be pretty good. It's the local evening crowd which can be horrible and in the more upper middle class areas they are either great (and often tip $5) or else they are very snobbish and treat you like garbage and not even a person.
> 
> It's no coincidence to me that my last two 1* ratings have almost certainly been after about 5pm.


i only do rides after 5pm.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I find the crowd going to work and the tourists (I'm in Florida) to be pretty good. It's the local evening crowd which can be horrible and in the more upper middle class areas they are either great (and often tip $5) or else they are very snobbish and treat you like garbage and not even a person.
> 
> It's no coincidence to me that my last two 1* ratings have almost certainly been after about 5pm.


It's true. Best not to drive during times people are frustrated. Between 5-7pm and 1:30-2:30am


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> It's true. Best not to drive during times people are frustrated. Between 5-7pm and 1:30-2:30am


youre premise is correct but the details are not. 5-8am and 1:45-2:15am are the only real times youre rating is at risk


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I'll confess that I politely refused to go to a KFC drive through on a trip. She seemed OK with it, but I know she gave me a 1 star. Maybe I deserve it but that trip would have been a nightmare, because it was out of the way and probably a 15-20 minute wait. You have no idea how slow most drive throughs are here.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Lord of ricks said:


> youre premise is correct but the details are not. 5-8am and 1:45-2:15am are the only real times youre rating is at risk


You think morning traffic is more dangerous than evening traffic? I will agree that people are afraid of being late and will blame you because they ordered a ride last minute. But after the horror of 9 to 5ing and taking orders from jackasses or being a jackass at the 9 to 5, people are generally looking for someone to blame for their choices.

Another issue I've seen is fat passengers who have registered at uber.com, a site that illustrates a PRIUS, get angry when their tummies touch the back of your seat. They definitely need somewhere to place blame for past and present gluttonous behavior and results.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

the traffic is pretty much the same but people dont have to get home at any specific time for the most part. also theres a lot of airport rides in the morning so those people are naturally pretty stressed yet still use pool sometimes and that really amps everything up. the people i pick up around 5-7pm are usually pretty relaxed.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> UberLaLa, I'm happy for you, but that rating would be impossible here. Trust me, somebody somewhere will give you a one or two star. Not to mention those who think 4 Star is a good rating.
> 
> To OP, you must be as professional as possible. If a customer wants to talk, then do so. If they want peace and quiet, leave them alone. I am lucky in that I can be a tour guide in my city, so that helps me. If they have bags, always get them unless the customer grabs them first. Always make the rider feel like a guest in your home. Many others have offered good advice.


Thanks Man, I'm one of those rare people (at least nowadays) that takes pride in what I do. I've never posted any of that on UP before. Actually screen shot the 3,000 the other day cuz I thought it interesting that I caught it just as it hit that. Then New Member 0001365427 figured he had to call me out on it, and well, I posted the numbers. (crickets from him since)

I've said it before, and I will say it again...you guys back East have some really tough passengers.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear on that one. I'd like to see the set the low range a little bit lower. 4.45 is high to me to be in danger of getting deactivated. Maybe 4.25 or 4.00, but with directly understanding the demographic and not having a nearby office to talk to someone, it's hard for that to even work.


4.45 is high to you?



tohunt4me said:


> I know a woman from Nevada that does cross country trucking. She is always on the road. Travels with a dog and cat.
> Some couples do it and can legally run nearly non stop.
> Why pay property tax ?
> Sell your house . . .
> ...


Some beautiful trucks there tohunt4me

Just trying to do the quick math in my head on how many $2 POO rides
I will need to do to afford one of those...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

This job ain't for everybody. With such shit ratings....you should run for political office....

If your rating was lower I would suggest running for president but your Uber career makes you over qualified.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> This job ain't for everybody. With such shit ratings....you should run for political office....
> 
> If your rating was lower I would suggest running for president but your Uber career makes you over qualified.


You know our friends who only vote for the Dumbocrat-Re Tardican party, thinking it's two parties, get angry.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> 4.4-4.5 would be totally acceptable in a realistic and rational world...be we all know that Eewber is NOT realistic and certainly not rational. You might seriously consider giving this gig up if you have other options. It beats your car to a pulp long-term. That $50 that Eewber wants is just a money grab.


Not really if a trainer is involved. That persons time needs to be compensated. You can make 50 bucks in 3 to 4 hours. Just do it, you might learn something you didn't know was hurting your ratings.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Not really if a trainer is involved. That persons time needs to be compensated. You can make 50 bucks in 3 to 4 hours. Just do it, you might learn something you didn't know was hurting your ratings.


Pretty certain every driver on here could learn something. At least one thing.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I've only used Uber as a rider twice; one of the drivers was a girl with a 4.66. She seemed perfectly friendly and pleasant to me. The only issue I spotted was that she turned her head all the way around to look at me while we were chatting ... we were on side streets, but if she does that frequently, it might unnerve some pax. Anyway, I gave her 5 stars and a tip ...


What's wrong with turning your head around for a second or two?


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What's wrong with turning your head around for a second or two?


thats why i never look an evil pax in the eye


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> perhaps they took the course, or they are very new, they give some slack at first before you get 500 trips or 100 in some markets. It is very possible that one of the first trips that the driver did was a one star.


Read the post again.



redd38 said:


> This job isn't for you. If you're living paycheck to paycheck and can't afford $50 then you need to get a real job. Then on top of that you don't seem to be handling the drunk college kid scene very well. I drive that same shift in that same town and my ratings are fine. Forget the class, save your $50, go get a real job.


^^^^ This, I also drive a late night SEC town. Currently 4.90, never been below 4.72. They want the freshman to see a great product come August, have plenty of drivers or want another $50 from you.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What's wrong with turning your head around for a second or two?


Nothing! Keep doing it.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


Dude. You seem like the first low rated driver who actually sounds like you shouldn't be. I'll pay for your course.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Nothing! Keep doing it.


You want to show respect for the rider and look at them eye to eye


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site [sic] well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


Dude... I drive exclusively weekends in the biggest college/party town in Texas. My car is clean, but it ain't fancy and it ain't big. I don't cherry-pick at all. Sometimes I have water available, usually not. I used to avoid closing time, but now I embrace it. Pretty much a capsule description of my rideshare activities is: "I drive drunk people to, from, and between bars." And I'm currently at a 4.94 rating. (I'm not incredibly good-looking, I don't give foot massages, and I don't deck myself or my car in team colors or any of that crap.)

Sub-five-star ratings close to 20%? That's TERRIBLE. Really.

Maybe Aggies are just inherently shittier than Longhorns, I don't know. But presumably Uber isn't deactivating everyone who drives drunks in College Station. Occam's Razor (look for the simplest answer that fits the facts) says that maybe... just maybe... it's *you*.

It could be your car's appearance, its mechanical condition, its cleanliness and/or smell, your driving, your navigation, your phone mount, your attitude, your personal hygiene, your conversational style or topics, your choice of music, or any combination of those. So take the damn course, and _pay attention_.

It's not rocket science, and other UP members are right--if you're getting deactivated in Texas, where Uber is in general doing their damnedest to beef up the driving force, you're doing something wrong. Maybe you can meet up with two or three of your fellow College Station drivers and ask them what their ratings are and how they maintain them.

If your feelings, after reading this, are resentment and denial, then maybe you should find a different way to pay the bills.

P.S. Trying to persuade Uber to change their minds on this issue is a mug's game. No doubt they could demonstrate to you that there are at least two dozen drivers who work the same hours as you but get better ratings--but why would they bother? You are underperforming, and you are replaceable (we are all replaceable).


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

there is really not much difference between a 4.6 and a 4.8 a 4.85 is like 90 percent 5 stars while a 4.6 is 80 percent 5 stars or so. So the difference could be things out of your control, driving an older car, race, driving drunks, and not being white can rack you up a bunch of 4 star ratings. The whole rating system is garbage when riders still think a 4 star is a good rating........


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> there is really not much difference between a 4.6 and a 4.8 a 4.85 is like 90 percent 5 stars while a 4.6 is 80 percent 5 stars or so. So the difference could be things out of your control, driving an older car, race, driving drunks, and not being white can rack you up a bunch of 4 star ratings. The whole rating system is garbage when riders still think a 4 star is a good rating........


everyone in that area are comping into contact with those same passengers so the ones that think 4 stars is normal get normalized because they look at how you are doing vs other drivers in your area.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Driving drunks.
> 
> From time to time i have to abandon college entitled drunks.
> 
> Then they wonder why they live in surge.


WOW! But yea, understandable...



tohunt4me said:


> I know a woman from Nevada that does cross country trucking. She is always on the road. Travels with a dog and cat.
> Some couples do it and can legally run nearly non stop.
> Why pay property tax ?
> Sell your house . . .
> ...


Like Bj and the Bear!
Anybody got a pet Orangutan?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Xanvel said:


> Like Bj and the Bear!


♪Rollin down to Dallas
wheels provide my palace&#8230;♫


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> everyone in that area are comping into contact with those same passengers so the ones that think 4 stars is normal get normalized because they look at how you are doing vs other drivers in your area.


there could be things that cant be measured by trends, a much older car combined with a picture where the riders think you look mean, literally any random thing can trigger 4 star, im sure theres a whole lot of 4.6 drivers that are just fine

getting deactivated for some vauge reason of getting too many 4 stars isnt enough, there should be some specific reason and consistent complaint


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> there could be things that cant be measured by trends, a much older car combined with a picture where the riders think you look mean, literally any random thing can trigger 4 star, im sure theres a whole lot of 4.6 drivers that are just fine
> 
> getting deactivated for some vauge reason of getting too many 4 stars isnt enough, there should be some specific reason and consistent complaint


If you car is older that is a legitimate ding, if you look mean same thing. It may not be nice but if you car is not as nice as other peoples car you should get dinged for it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you car is older that is a legitimate ding, if you look mean same thing. It may not be nice but if you car is not as nice as other peoples car you should get dinged for it.


 for 65 cents a mile uber shouldnt be firing ppl for old cars, uber says any car within 15 years is ok, so maybe you deserve a lower rating but not being fired....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> for 65 cents a mile uber shouldnt be firing ppl for old cars, uber says any car within 15 years is ok, so maybe you deserve a lower rating but not being fired....


If your rating is lower than the average for your area than yea as long as they have more wanting to drive they should get rid of the people that passengers do not enjoy receiving a ride from as much.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> If your rating is lower than the average for your area than yea as long as they have more wanting to drive they should get rid of the people that passengers do not enjoy receiving a ride from as much.


no no one should be fired for something they cant help, race etc. , not being able to afford a 2017 car, uber is the only job where you get fired for something so vauge, any other job they need a real specific reason


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> no no one should be fired for something they cant help, race etc. , not being able to afford a 2017 car, uber is the only job where you get fired for something so vauge, any other job they need a real specific reason


You can't get fired by Uber unless you're an employee of corporate.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


Jeez, I dont' do much other than say hi, and smile, etc. Idon't do any of the stuff in the vids, give water, open doors, I don't know squat ( I do help people with luggage, though, 
I'm pretty dull, most of the time, until I start talking about things I'm interested in, like dissing Trump, talking about UFOs ( I'm a junkie) etc.

I mean, with ZERO effort, my rating floats around 4.8. How do you get to 4.46 ? You must have an attitude.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> no no one should be fired for something they cant help, race etc. , not being able to afford a 2017 car, uber is the only job where you get fired for something so vauge, any other job they need a real specific reason


You are operating under a basic misunderstanding. Driving for Uber is not a job. Independent contractors don't have the job protections that employees have.

(And btw, Texas, where the OP lives, is a so-called right-to-work state, which means you can be fired for pretty much anything even if you _are _an employee.)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Driving drunks.
> 
> From time to time i have to abandon college entitled drunks.
> 
> Then they wonder why they live in surge.


I had the same problem, so I quit at midnite, before they are drunk. Problem solved. Yeah, clips your earnings, so I start earlier.

Another solution I've been doing lately, I work the airport exclusively. NO more drunks, only nice people that want some quiet and to get home. Your rating will float upwards without doing anything, if you do only the airport.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> ... things I'm interested in, like dissing Trump, talking about UFOs ( I'm a junkie) etc.


Do you give pause to your hate for the President when you consider his hair? If you're a UFO aficionado, I sense a conflict of interest there


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

I would cancel on the driver if I ordered and a 4.4 rated driver came up. They must be doing something wrong if they have such a low raiting. I have a 4.85 and I don't even try (clean the car maybe once a month, drive aggressively, no amenities, etc).


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Recoup said:


> You are operating under a basic misunderstanding. Driving for Uber is not a job. Independent contractors don't have the job protections that employees have.
> 
> (And btw, Texas, where the OP lives, is a so-called right-to-work state, which means you can be fired for pretty much anything even if you _are _an employee.)


independent contractors usually means you run your own business and cant be fired, if you own a hot dog stand no one can fire you, go out of business yes, fired no. state laws mean nothing, ubers low rating deactivation policy is their own regardless of what state it is, if there were no state laws ubers deactivation policy would still stand luckily they've changed it for the better recently, hopefully more so in the future


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

OP, if you want I'll let you give me a mock ride and I'll let you know if I think you're doing something wrong. I have over 4000 rides in College Station, the vast majority from Fri & Sat nights with a 4.89 rating.


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

So I sent them another message, and then they fire me. What the ****? Now I'm going to get back in spite of them trying to get rid of me.



ATX 22 said:


> OP,
> 
> You're working College Station, so here are a couple of pointers
> 
> ...


I literally have three text messages programmed in my phone that say:

"Howdy, N. This is Jason, your Uber Driver, and I am parked on the taxiway behind The Backyard."

"Howdy, T. This is Jason, your Uber driver, and I'm currently parked at the address specified."

"Howdy, C. This is Jason, your Uber driver, and I am parked at the Chevron [Citgo]. "

I literally replace the name and send them a text as to where I am.



theamp18 said:


> OP,
> 
> You are a bad driver and this job is not for you. Be grateful and move on and get a real job.


Thanks for the non-encouragement. The biggest flaw isn't just the ratings system, it's that people are just OK with getting an X rating and the rider never says why you got a not five rating or you just don't get one at all, which is just as bad.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> View attachment 133394
> View attachment 133395
> So I sent them another message, and then they fire me. What the &%[email protected]!*? Now I'm going to get back in spite of them trying to get rid of me.
> 
> ...


I cant believe they are still firing people for ratings, esp when they dont even tell you what you did wrong its a joke......



redd38 said:


> OP, if you want I'll let you give me a mock ride and I'll let you know if I think you're doing something wrong. I have over 4000 rides in College Station, the vast majority from Fri & Sat nights with a 4.89 rating.


are you white? it helps in texas..............

op what type of car do you drive??? people want for 50 cents a mile usually a 2017 lexus or they 4 star you lol, at least lyft tells you why your rating is low, you can see the comments, uber keeps it top secret


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> I cant believe they are still firing people for ratings, esp when they dont even tell you what you did wrong its a joke......
> 
> are you white? it helps in texas..............
> 
> op what type of car do you drive??? people want for 50 cents a mile usually a 2017 lexus or they 4 star you lol, at least lyft tells you why your rating is low, you can see the comments, uber keeps it top secret


I drive a red 2012 Toyota Prius V, which gets people talking about the fuel efficiency. Also, I'm black, so that maybe a reason?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Coming from a corporate environment prior to driving Uber, I find that the rating system is really flawed if you pick up corporate clients. For the most part they have a similar rating system for their yearly reviews - a 1 through 5 system with the bell curve over a 3. If you have 100 people reporting to you, you are allowed to give 5 people a 5 rating and 5 people a 1 rating (who subsequently are let go). Some corporations even go as high as 10 on the cutting block. the rest fall between 2 and 4. When I found out my wife has only given one 5 star rating in all her trips I explained that this is not corporate - A rating of 4.6 and lower can get you suspended. In other words a corporate rating of 4 will get you extremely high chance of getting great rewards while an Uber rating of 4 can get you terminated. I set her straight, but there are many people that will not give a 5 rating regardless. Never mind that you're getting to a destination for less than a bus trip and half the price of a cab.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> I drive a red 2012 Toyota Prius V, which gets people talking about the fuel efficiency. Also, I'm black, so that maybe a reason?


in texas, yes being black with a bunch of spoiled white college kids could be a problem


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> I drive a red 2012 Toyota Prius V, which gets people talking about the fuel efficiency. Also, I'm black, so that maybe a reason?


Travis got deactivated too, if that makes you feel any better. I'd say that being black probably has a lot to do with it. Ubers rating system is very racist at its core. I'm amazed that the NAACP hasn't tried to go after Uber over this.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> I'll confess that I politely refused to go to a KFC drive through on a trip. She seemed OK with it, but I know she gave me a 1 star. Maybe I deserve it but that trip would have been a nightmare, because it was out of the way and probably a 15-20 minute wait. You have no idea how slow most drive throughs are here.


Did you give her a 1*? Multi stops and drive through are automatic 1*. You're not an errand service and you get get paid zippo to wait unless it's surging.


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

Well, they are going to let me take the course. Now I have to scrounge and pay $50. I have been approved for Lyft, so we’ll see.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

SRGuy, you are correct, but I'm afraid riders don't see it that way. If you refuse, they give you a bad rating. Not only that, Uber approves of three stops. That's not helpful. Yes, I gave them a 1 star rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Talking to someone would give you no different results. They understand what your argument is, and have heard it many times, they just don't care. Others that work in your area face the same passengers as you do and manage to achieve higher ratings on average will be all that they see.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> I drive a red 2012 Toyota Prius V, which gets people talking about the fuel efficiency. Also, I'm black, so that maybe a reason?


Can you post the original message from uber saying you can take the course and be reactivated?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> Well, they are going to let me take the course. Now I have to scrounge and pay $50. I have been approved for Lyft, so we'll see.


So they changed their mind? Is there another email?


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> in texas, yes being black with a bunch of spoiled white college kids could be a problem


There are lots of black drivers in College Station. I'd say at least half of the regular weekend drivers are minorities.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> independent contractors usually means you run your own business and cant be fired, if you own a hot dog stand no one can fire you, go out of business yes, fired no. state laws mean nothing, ubers low rating deactivation policy is their own regardless of what state it is, if there were no state laws ubers deactivation policy would still stand luckily they've changed it for the better recently, hopefully more so in the future


Again, you are using language that pertains to a job, not an IC situation. OP did not get "fired," although that's a quick shorthand way of referring to it. What actually happened is that Uber ended the relationship.

A rideshare gig is not much like a hot-dog stand, it's more like freelancing for a client. If I contract with a client to do some programming work, unless my contract specifies otherwise, the client can cut me loose at any time and for any reason. (If you insist on the hot-dog stand analogy, then the city has revoked his license to sell on the street. The customers are still there, but he is no longer empowered to deal with them.)

OP will receive no unemployment benefits, OP has no recourse. Welcome to the gig economy, OP, where you work at the whim of the client (Uber).



Jason Jay Jones said:


> I drive a red 2012 Toyota Prius V, which gets people talking about the fuel efficiency. Also, I'm black, so that maybe a reason?


Um, you're black in College Station and you drive drunken Aggies around? Okay, I need to add another item to my list of what you could be doing wrong... DWB.

I'm so sorry--I don't think systemic racism is changeable by one Uber driver. I truly hope your Uber customer issues are something you can actually influence (driving style, cleanliness, attitude, etc).

If you do get your gig back, here's some advice: Start cherry-picking. Seriously. If you have to argue with a pax and you end up taking them (or some fraction of them) anyhow, you are guaranteed one star. If you roll up to destination and see red Solo cups, just cancel and move on.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

ubers new deactivation policy says they are supposed to tell you specifically what youre doing wrong......lyft will show you you 4 stsr comments


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

I do know about other people's ratings, but most should expect a drop in ratings based on the current system. 100 rides vs 500 is huge. A couple of one stars will kill you. Most PAX no longer rate. I would say that applies to 80%. This means you are losing the majority of routine 5 star drives, however the ones that want to one star you for the least little thing will certainly do so. 

Based on this system, I think the city averages have to be decreasing. I do not see how they could not be. 4.5 could be close to average now for many places. Of course UBER will never provide you with the numbers, so its all guess work. 

I hope a rating overall is part of UBER's new 180 day turnaround, as the one that is in place now is very unfair.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Travis got deactivated too, if that makes you feel any better. I'd say that being black probably has a lot to do with it. Ubers rating system is very racist at its core. I'm amazed that the NAACP hasn't tried to go after Uber over this.


Uber isn't the one doing the rating. They have installed a rating system to be used. That in no way is a racist action. Many riders don't bother with rating the drivers. Individual riders may use racist motives in their rating, but that is no fault of Uber. Maybe there should be a participation trophy given instead of a rating.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Uber isn't the one doing the rating. They have installed a rating system to be used. That in no way is a racist action. Many riders don't bother with rating the drivers. Individual riders may use racist motives in their rating, but that is no fault of Uber. Maybe there should be a participation trophy given instead of a rating.


Is that a participation trophy in your avatar?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> How do you have such a shit rating?


Well assuming the OP isn't a chronic chain smoker, sucks at navigation, is a socially challenged moron, and/or who can't be bothered to vacuum/clean their car on a daily basis

1. he did the drunk tank circuit frequently. Where the happy drunks (as I've discovered) are only too eager to rate you. While they're still in their inebriated state, and thereby possess supernatural loco-motor, visual, and cognitive skills.....

2. Or if the OP is male, it's likely a femi nazi oriented female pax (who was having a bad hair day) decided to deflect their self loathing for once and do a #2 down his neck

3. Or if the OP is male, didn't live under the delusion he was the big man on campus in the hottest ride. And so should make a daily habit of hitting on the hot/attractive female pax he picked up _<--this would automatically get you deactivated if any female pax complained to CS btw. It's called sexual harassment which is considered a federal crime and/or comes with potential jail time. Google Uber on this and check out the first 1-3 page hits which immediately come up. lol._

4. selfish and/or opportunistic pax who want a free ride/refund and complain of racism/sexism/anti-semitism/misogynyism/homophobism (yes I made the last two up) or any other "ism" to CS.

5. Ignorant, but well meaning pax who are uninformed about the rating system i.e. don't understand the rating system and think because the system consists of an integer 5 stars:
a 3 star rating = "average"
a 4 star = "outstanding" and
a 5 star = "exceptional/superlative"

And so these well meaning pax don't realize a 5 star rating is considered "satisfactory" aka a Grade B by both Lyft and Uber...

This is very true of Lyft in particular, which--being obsessed with their choir boy halo image--are terrified of any bad PR. In my past experience with Lyft, a 5 star was the norm expected by every driver. And Lyft would passive aggressively push this in every canned response feedback CS bothered to email you.

Because a 5 star driving experience is what Lyft has cultivated their self entitled pax to EXPECT whenever they get picked up. A 5 star is where Lyft expected a drive experience where their pax got free, happy hour hor d'overs, mints, chilled oysters and glass salted/lime dressed margarita cocktails. All at the expense of the driver. And all while the driver is further entertaining said pax to their destination, farting fuchsia biased rainbows out the window at every other block...

It doesn't take a lot of 1 to 3 star reviews to drag your rating down. And it's difficult trying to get back out the danger zone, if that driver is close to the 500 rated rides (or last 500 rides whichever comes first) period where they're up for Uber review.

OP I'd just suck up the cost and take the [email protected] course. Because that seems to be about the only way Uber will reconsider reactivating your account. Unless you've got a twin brother/sister who will let you borrow their driver's license to onboard again.



Uberbrent said:


> Uber isn't the one doing the rating. They have installed a rating system to be used. That in no way is a racist action. Many riders don't bother with rating the drivers. Individual riders may use racist motives in their rating, but that is no fault of Uber. Maybe there should be a participation trophy given instead of a rating.


Well if that ex Uber female reliability engineer blog has any merit, I suspect that it was Travis's own self promoted _canus canem edit_ organizational culture that ultimately did him in.....


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Is that a participation trophy in your avatar?


I work for the Mavericks...so yes, it is a participation trophy


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Recoup said:


> Dude... I drive exclusively weekends in the biggest college/party town in Texas. My car is clean, but it ain't fancy and it ain't big. I don't cherry-pick at all. Sometimes I have water available, usually not. I used to avoid closing time, but now I embrace it. Pretty much a capsule description of my rideshare activities is: "I drive drunk people to, from, and between bars." And I'm currently at a 4.94 rating. (I'm not incredibly good-looking, I don't give foot massages, and I don't deck myself or my car in team colors or any of that crap.)
> 
> Sub-five-star ratings close to 20%? That's TERRIBLE. Really.
> 
> ...


Did you really invoke Occam's Razor? You are too smart to be driving Uber and doing this to yourself.

But seriously, got to agree. I drive only at surge, or Select where the pax are picky and I have no trouble maintaining something around 4.85 even knowing that every once in a while I'm going to take a 1 star because I call someone on their crap.

OP, you are doing something wrong, it's not that hard! Do you know where you are going, drive smoothly, ..... . Don't bother tilting at windmills. It's a screwed up system because you don't get the feedback you need as a driver but either pay the $50 or better yet, find something that pays better!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> I work for the Mavericks...so yes, it is a participation trophy


Thanks for keeping their urinals so clean.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did you really invoke Occam's Razor? You are too smart to be driving Uber and doing this to yourself.


I did, I did!

(And you're right. I don't drive for Uber; too smart for that. I can do math, as well as philosophy!)

Hey, maybe my Ride|Austin pax have secretly been longing to discuss social anthropology or macroeconomics with their driver--who knows? 
As I said, I sure didn't get that 4.94 on the basis of my luxurious wheels, my stunning good looks, my skill at foot massage, or bribery/blackmail. I guess that leaves "great conversationalist" as the only remaining choice.


----------



## Fowlpants (Jun 26, 2017)

Not sure it's a 5.0 reset

Wasnt last year, thats for sure



AuxCordBoston said:


> It's been a long time since people have posted on this site that they are being deactivated for low ratings. That being said, you are looking at this from the wrong perspective. When your rating drops that low and you have a significant number of low ratings, then no matter how many five stars you get your rating cannot climb significantly higher. Therefore Uber is giving you a 2nd chance and you will begin with a 5.0. I would take that chance. Once you are reactivated don't take people with low ratings. Low rated riders like to give out low ratings.





Jason Jay Jones said:


> I drive a red 2012 Toyota Prius V, which gets people talking about the fuel efficiency. Also, I'm black, so that maybe a reason?


Sadly, YES

Most black passengers in our area are rated ~0.25 points lower than everyone else.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

How long have you driven and How many lifetime rides? Also pay the $50 if you really need this gig.... moral of the story is you did this to yourself stop deflecting and take ownership of your mess!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Fowlpants said:


> Sadly, YES
> 
> Most black passengers in our area are rated ~0.25 points lower than everyone else.


If that is so, I'd say that those passengers are just as likely to have earned those lower ratings (via poor behavior ) as it is that drivers based those ratings solely on race.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I know a woman from Nevada that does cross country trucking. She is always on the road. Travels with a dog and cat.
> Some couples do it and can legally run nearly non stop.
> Why pay property tax ?
> Sell your house . . .
> ...


you make that seem so romantic. Traveling thousands of miles all across our great nation. Just like that move Convoy.

Until you meet that one state trooper or transportation inspector at the weigh stations who make your idyllic life a living hell....

That being said, the life of a paid vagrant is extremely tempting. Nostalgic memories of Convoy courtesy of Youtube

...Breaker One this here is rubber duck... we got us a great big convoy!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

no offense to the op but no one thinks they are a bad driver. maybe its your car but that doesnt mean you can be a professional driver.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Fowlpants said:


> Not sure it's a 5.0 reset
> 
> Wasnt last year, thats for sure
> 
> ...


How do you know it's not s 5.0 reset? What is it reset to?



Cynergie said:


> you make that seem so romantic. Traveling thousands of miles all across our great nation. Just like that move Convoy.
> 
> Until you meet that one state trooper or transportation inspector at the weigh stations who make your idyllic life a living hell....
> 
> ...


Awesome movie!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> That's odd that Uber deactivate the driver for a low score and yet I've had request with a rider rated 3.6.


I got a few of those which equals cancel. Sorry your rating is too low for me to pick you up


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> Lyft isn't that popular in College Station, or I would.


You may find that Lyft is more popular than you think. I drove exclusively for Lyft for 8 mos before adding Uber. Uber beats Lyft 5-to-1 here in Las Vegas, but I was still able to make my bills. With Lyft, there was more down-time and I had to work a bit harder, but again, I still made my bills. My brother drives exclusively for Lyft in Dallas Texas and makes decent money. I agree with Cableguynoe, pay the $50 bucks and move-on.


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

The course they reccomended is an Uber subsidiary. You're getting bent dude. LoLo


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> I'll confess that I politely refused to go to a KFC drive through on a trip. She seemed OK with it, but I know she gave me a 1 star. Maybe I deserve it but that trip would have been a nightmare, because it was out of the way and probably a 15-20 minute wait. You have no idea how slow most drive throughs are here.


PLus it stinks up the car. Half a bottle of Fabreeze doesn't get rid of the smell of KFC!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


 What is wrong with you? Why don't you get a real job. If your score is that low, then this gig isn't for you and no amount of classes are going to change who you are.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Fast Times @ UBER said:


> The course they reccomended is an Uber subsidiary. You're getting bent dude. LoLo


Spicoli!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Damn, I bet those rigs cost more than my house!


About $100k for a truck - give or take what options you add or subtract.

This is on I-70 near Breckenridge, Colorado.









This is my old truck near Mt. Rainier in the summer of '14.


----------



## Ladybug3846 (Jul 1, 2017)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


I'm with you on the generic responses and I have complained about that. I'm not sure it's worth the fight or fee. I just found out they are taking 30-45% out of my rides. Email only with generic answers drive me crazy


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> About $100k for a truck - give or take what options you add or subtract.
> 
> This is on I-70 near Breckenridge, Colorado.
> View attachment 134029
> ...


Dam.. nice truck!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Dam.. nice truck!


Thank you!

This is my favorite picture, and since it's Independence Day...

A gentleman came up to me at the Love's truck stop in Clayton, New Mexico and asked if he could take a picture of my truck with his motorcycle. I replied, "Sure, if you let me take a picture of your bike with my truck!"


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

canyon said:


> What is wrong with you? Why don't you get a real job. If your score is that low, then this gig isn't for you and no amount of classes are going to change who you are.


Geez... he's obviously very concerned about being deactivated. Maybe he can't get a "real" job as you put it and Uber is at least keeping food on the table. I have 20+ years in Human Resources and can't find a job to save my life. With the power of the internet, algorithms, company outsourcing, etc, HR and even employment recruiting jobs are on the way out. Thank God for both Uber and Lyft or I would have lost my home.

*Sorry for the vent,* but I cannot help but feel empathy for those who've had to resort to becoming a rideshare driver. We all know the pay is crap, but I'm sure you'll agree that a rideshare driver can at the very least keep his/her family fed, if even in Top Ramen or Kraft mac n' cheese and hopefully keep the electricity going.

*Sigh...* I had a really bad driving day today, so I am going to say what's been on my mind for the past few weeks...

...so here goes...

Please, I ask all drivers to band together and quit taking cheap shots at one another at this very critical time. I have worked behind "closed doors" with a number of tech startups - 30+ years in fact, and Uber is no different. If you've read my prior post, I mentioned that Travis [CEO] would be "ousted" as it was only a matter of time considering the chaos created under his reign. For those of you that dont know it, Travis's resignation was an ultimatum, not a choice.

That said, Travis is a smart guy, like it or not... he positioned himself well and holds major stock and voting rights. Still, the board of directors and major shareholders can and will vote against him when making decisions in moving forward.

Please, trust me when I say, "rideshare" will one day reign over taxicabs as 'change' is inevitable as 'proof of concept' is a solid reality. You - all of you, are in a unique position as being *ground-floor drivers*. Please hang in there... the per millage rates will increase and more "driver friendly" promotions will follow. Soon to come, Uber will offer drivers stock in the company, or so I've read.

At present, Uber/Lyft continues to focus predominantly on bring-on more riders - please understand this is essential to the core business model of a rider being able to hail an Uber/Lyft within minutes as opposed to a taxi cab's arrival time of 30-45 minutes. Even in my high tourist area of Las Vegas, taxicabs continue to beat Uber 5-to-1, if not more. We've got to work harder to get that number down!

That said, both "tech" based platforms [Uber/Lyft] are nothing without it's dedicated drivers. Please, remember this when you 'bash" an associate rider on this site.

To conclude my rant, I am thinking of soliciting a number of drivers on this site to form a team of drivers... a "committee" of sorts that will speak for all drivers. If successful, I will make arrangements to present the concept to Uber in person.

*Postscript:* for those of you gearing to bite my head off for this rant, I respectfully ask you to refrain from doing so. I am only hoping to improve things and have a proven track record of making such things happen.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

I feel for full time uber drivers too. I'm a taxi driver and I can sympathize with those drivers whose pay rates were drastically reduced. Uber and lyft's attempts to drive the competition out of business by intentionally losing money on each ride has hurt virtually all taxi and tnc drivers. I get a printout each year of all the money I give the cashiers at the company office. In 2016 I was down a little more than $12,400.00 from 2015. Before last year I rarely gave the cashiers cash but last year I had to give them most of my cash. I have been forced to raid my savings to pay for some of my living expenses. There's good news though. In November I'm retiring so I won't have to go through this crap anymore. I've thought about driving for uber or lyft part time, but the present pay rates don't justify the expenses and wear and tear on my car. Anyway, good luck, folks. I do sympathize with some of you. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Spicoli!


Best scene ever!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jason Jay Jones said:


> So, Uber deactivated me for being at 4.45 - 4.46 stars for a while, but generic responses don't site well with me. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> *Me:
> Share Details: So I've just been notified that my rating dropped below the rating average. I can understand this, but it's also unfair that I have to pay for a course in order to become eligible to drive again. I don't know if the company has an appeal process, but I can't really afford to pay for a course to get paid to take people home. If you notice my total sub-5-star rating barely total close to 20%, and many of those incidents are when I'm working late nights where drunk customers happen to be in a bad mood, or they don't realize what score they gave me. If you can give me another chance, I'd appreciate it.
> ...


They don't care about you, find some other work, even if you do pay for their stupid course you can still be fired again when you run into ahole pax that give you a 1.


----------

